# How do i find my Hardware ID?



## Neonwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a program from my friend that needs the hardware id, it works fine on windows XP but it wont work on my laptop which has windows 7. I would use his but seeing how hardware id is unique to each PC i was wondering how i could get it? 

Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If you mean the IP address try the following from the Help section on Ip Address.


> Control Panel, Network Connections
> Select an active network connection, and then, in the toolbar, click View status of this connection. (You might need to click the chevron to find this command.)
> Click Details.
> Your computer's IP address appears in the Value column, next to IPv4 Address.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Try using *SIW* to find out that information.

You are referring to GUIDs right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globally_Unique_Identifier


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Or are you in need of your MAC address?


----------

